# Chris Crocker with electronic sounds.



## Lewi (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVSAcOxHI6s

Awesome huh?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 9, 2010)

Why was this in the Den?


----------



## Hir (Jan 9, 2010)

Not awesome, sorry.


----------



## Lewi (Jan 10, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Not awesome, sorry.


 D:


----------

